# Tiger Boy



## catobsessed4 (Mar 23, 2004)

My grandparents' cat has gone to the bridge. He died of a heart seizure during surgery for an enlarged bladder. He was a great cat... in my grandfather's words, "a nice, gentle boy." Poor thing was only 12.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh so sorry for Tiger Boy and his passing and how he passed. Your grandparents had taken such good care of him to live as long as he did. I wish them sincere condolences for their beloved cat.


----------



## Abra (Aug 2, 2004)

Tiger Boy will be in my thoughts...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry you've lost a member of the family. It's so difficult. I'm sorry I'm late, but please know my thoughts are with you now. God bless.


----------

